# Has this been posted here?



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 1, 2011)

_I saw it the first time it was advertised and they have had it for a while. The pics look the same as the last time. I sent an email to see if they had any recent pics and if it's male or female. I Love it but the price is :grno I understand why but that's still steep. I keep seeing a $2500 Colombian, which those 2 things just don't go together.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=798049" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=798049</a><!-- m --> _


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jan 1, 2011)

I actually just considered buying it when i skimmed through the price appeared to be $250 (my eyes where fixed on the picture) .Then i looked again and saw the extra zero lol $2500.That is a bit pricey ,but sure is one beautiful/unique looking Colombian there.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 1, 2011)

_Yeah $250,.. I would seriously consider it Colombian or not. I get that it is or may be the only one in captivity with that coloring and pattern. But $2500 even if it turned out to be genetic I :mrgreen: wouldn't pay that much. But that's just me, they did say breeders or collectors. _


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah that is pretty steep for a Colombian.Maybe if it talked i would have payed that much lol jk,but give two years or so and watch and there will be a whole bunch of them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

im not sure where some of these people come up with prices. that one probably jsut had an extra 0 to it. but i saw a black and white argentine at a local reptile store for $350! nothing looked extra special, i felt bad for the poor thing but no way i'd spend that on a b/w


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 8, 2011)

_I emailed them and they verified the price at 2500, but about a few weeks a go they posted new pics and dropped the price to 2000. I think they'll have it for quite sometime until they keep dropping it. 

Unless they can actually talk someone who doesn't know much into it. Being that its so rare and maybe the only one in captivity. That seems to work on quite a few people.

They're actually running both ads. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=115&de=830261" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php? ... &de=830261</a><!-- m -->_


----------



## got10 (Aug 18, 2011)

im gonna dip my red in grape koolade and sell it on kingsnake too lol ,as a purple tegu .


----------



## adam1120 (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ how much?


----------



## jtpowers (Aug 18, 2011)

got10 said:


> im gonna dip my red in grape koolade and sell it on kingsnake too lol ,as a purple tegu .



...but can you get him to say "OH YEAH!" and bust through a wall with an open mouthed grin? Now THAT would be worth the $2500 in retro appeal alone.


----------



## Ditzee (Sep 25, 2011)

^Lol

I know this post is a lil aged, but the price has dropped to 750 shipped now 

Kinda looks like it rolled in some sharpie ink. Cute none the less though!


----------

